# Citizen Promaster Sensor Jp2000-08e Help Help Help!!!



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all

I've got a Citizen Promaster Sensor JP2000-08E which after replacing the battery looks to be dead as a doornail 

I took it into a general watch repairer and they suggested it looks like salt water damage and the whole inernal unit might need replacing...

Can anyone advise me on 1) where i would get it done, 2) how much the watch would be worth working 3) how much a replacement like this would cost?

I grudge not getting it going as the watch itself is perfect outside, but i dont want to sink hundreds in it if i wont get the return when i come to sell it.

hopefully i can sell it for more than just parts!

Cheers


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

sparrow441 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've got a Citizen Promaster Sensor JP2000-08E which after replacing the battery looks to be dead as a doornail
> 
> ...


Hi there

If you send it to Citizen they will give you a quote for repair of the watch and then its up to you whether you go ahead or not. I had a repair on an Aqualand recently which with new battery & reseal cost Â£85. Begs the question whether its worth it or not.

The address for their repair centre is

Citizen Watch UK

Service Centre

PO Box 161

Wokingham

Berkshire

RG41 2FS

0118 9368855

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that

I'm thinking if something as straight forward as tha cost that much, its not looking like its worthwhile really...can buy them new for Â£150ish

Think you'll be seeing this watch on eBay for parts in the coming weeks!!

thanks


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

At least send it to Citizen for an estimate, you never know....

They're a nice looking watch..


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I dont know, i tried to sell it on for parts to some dealers the other day, they weren't interested. Does Citizen charge for their quotes? If not i might ebay it, or just leave it to rot in a drawer!!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Only cost will be the postage to them. If you decide not to go ahead with the repair they post it back to you. Don't know if they charge for the postage back but they don't charge for the estimate.

Phone and ask about the postage using the number I gave you in an earlier post.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread!

What sort of price should i put this up for spares? its annoying me being sat in the way!


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

not sure dude but I'll might have it off you or possible trade I'll pm you tomorrow


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

As my moral integrity demands, I must let you all know its been sent to Citizen and they said the parts are discontinued & cant repair. I'll some pictures of it tomorrow - still a perfect case & crystal, seems such a shame to be dumped in a jiffy bag...


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> As my moral integrity demands, I must let you all know its been sent to Citizen and they said the parts are discontinued & cant repair. I'll some pictures of it tomorrow - still a perfect case & crystal, seems such a shame to be dumped in a jiffy bag...


 Post a picture of the movement if possible. I MAY be able to throw somthing togeather as a replacement movement.

dazaa


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

dazaa said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > As my moral integrity demands, I must let you all know its been sent to Citizen and they said the parts are discontinued & cant repair. I'll some pictures of it tomorrow - still a perfect case & crystal, seems such a shame to be dumped in a jiffy bag...
> ...


Cool, I'll take one tonight with the case back off - thanks dazaa


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The front of the watch, as you can see its pretty much clear of any damage (slight mark at 6 o clock, but you cant see this outside of macro shots):



http://img263.imageshack.us/i/citizen008.jpg/

And here is the mechanism - if you look at the bottom left (near capacitor) , the tiny corrosion mark is there - tried batteries in the watch, it didnt tick but the digital screen flickered when you pressed the buttons. Could it be a capacitor issue?



http://img269.imageshack.us/i/citizen023.jpg/

You'll have to excuse the tiny pics, they are macro shots but i still cant get this forum to accept imageshack urls if you click on them, then when they load you can zoom on the pics


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

There looks to be a capacitor near the screw down crown in the bottom picture, does anyone know what this would be or where in the watch world i could get a new one?

I'm thinking that is where the corrosion was, so if i could replace this myself chances are the watch might work! Its a last ditch attempt to save this watch ending up as scraps

Any help on where i could source this part would be great!

ta


----------

